# My Specialized



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

Specialized for ever;
2009 Tarmac pro/Sram Red
2010 SL3 S-Wokrs Team GEO/Sram Red
2011 SL3 S-Wokrs OSBB/Sram Red Limited
2012 SL4 PRO/Sram Red Limited
2012 SL4 S-Wokrs/Sram Red Limited

View attachment 249992


View attachment 249993


View attachment 249994


View attachment 249995


View attachment 249996


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

Mitong, 
Amazing staff... 
Could you give us à Quick comparison of your feeling of each bike,
Thx,
Jérôme


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Echo jeje. Beautiful collection.
Could you please describe any perceived differences between the bikes?
In particular...much difference from SL3 to SL4...and...any perceived difference between SL4 Pro and S-works?
Congrats and thanks.
PS: looks like you have the perfect carrier for the bikes in the background.
What kind of gas mileage do you get with your Odyssey?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Apparently you do not have a wife.


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

HAPPILY Married with 2 beautiful little girls. You should see the SHOE/BAG collection of my wife  and she gets to keep all of them when i need to sell my bike b4 i can upgrade :thumbsup:


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

Odyssey is a great van great on freeway not so good in the city 17-19/22-24 guesstimate. Very fast that V6 is really amazing. 
As far as SL3 vs SL4 i like the 4 more mostly climbing and noticed big difference when CRANKING hills of 3-7+grade for like 1-2 miles you can just go and go to where the 3 i got tired sooner and had to go back on the saddle. I'm more of Century rides with 4000-8000ft climb and do some events of 12000+. By the way i only have the SL4 all the rest i sold. Cant tell much about SL4 S-works vs Pro coz i only rode the SL4pro (black) for like 70 miles and cracked the seatstay in the inside Specialized warrantied the frame and gave me the white one rode it once but dint like the color so called Specialized and they gave me the S-Works  i had to add some $$$ but i was cool with it. I did like the SL3 S-works team geo better then the S-works HTC but the BB30 is just to good to pass on.
I wish i still had all those bikes in the garage.


----------



## hefeweizan (Jan 28, 2009)

Mitong, congrats on all the great bikes. I'm interested in your wheels selections, do you have a favorite set of wheels


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

Fulcrum RACING ZERO amazing


----------

